# G3 Supergloss wax - quick review



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Did a spruce up on one of my wife's work colleagues car last week, who did her a big favour the other week.

He has a Mercedes A class, AMG version, not really seen a polish or wax since it was bought, think it's gets washed once every blue moon.

Usual pre clean and good wash, then de-tar, washed again and dried.

Polished and appears the car was in good nick.

Plan then was apply sealant and finish off with wax, but got a call to say he was coming for his car as there had been a death in the family, so not wanting to leave the car as was (unprotected) thought I'd give it a quick going over with the new G3 wax.

Well, what can I say - I had been told it was easy to use and a nice wax, but really was - and it was a quick wax as I don't think I've ever waxed a car as quick.

Lovely and soft / buttery wax that just melts into the applicator puck - which in itself is very nice to use. Very easy to apply thinly even in the heat we've been having and goes off quickly, easy to buff off with no residue or dust.

Left a very nice finish, really popped the flake and definitely one I'll be using again. Not sure of the cars actual colour, but was very nice blue 

Be interested to see on longevity as think G3 say something like 4-6 months...

A few photos of finished as wasn't really planning on doing a review...




























Have had feedback to say he was very happy with the car - thinks it looks much better than it ever has, even when he picked it brand new, which was really nice to hear 

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks great Andy


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Yip - great effort considering your time constraints!! 
Goes to show how important ease of use is when considering LSP's :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice work Andy. I've picked this up in Halfords a few times but never actually bought it yet. Might do in the near future.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It is a fantastic wax. Will be reviewing it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Slick 77 said:


> Looks great Andy


Cheers bud :thumb:

Very pleased with how glossy it was


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Dazednconfused said:


> Yip - great effort considering your time constraints!!
> Goes to show how important ease of use is when considering LSP's :thumb:


Cheers bud, yes agree with that and yes, was planning on having the car for a good few hours more than I did, in that respect, very pleased with the wax and how quick and easy it was to use


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilco said:


> Nice work Andy. I've picked this up in Halfords a few times but never actually bought it yet. Might do in the near future.


Cheers mate, yes I was the same, asked about it on here for father in law and got a virtually unanimous easy to use wax and great results even in the heat / sun we've had 

Hope you're doing okay :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> It is a fantastic wax. Will be reviewing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers bud, yes very pleased with it, look forward to your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, yes I was the same, asked about it on here for father in law and got a virtually unanimous easy to use wax and great results even in the heat / sun we've had
> 
> Hope you're doing okay :thumb:


Carless, wifeless, penniless everything is great bud :lol:
On I serious note I'm plodding on. Just:thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Glad you like it - it was the VERY first wax I ever used and still use to this day.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilco said:


> Carless, wifeless, penniless everything is great bud :lol:
> 
> On I serious note I'm plodding on. Just:thumb:


It's good to hear you're plodding on, having been through all that and hopefully getting there, maybe and I hope soon, starting to see a little light at the end of the tunnel :thumb:

Hope you manage to get a new motor shortly and can get back into using some of your stuff / waxes 

A


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> Glad you like it - it was the VERY first wax I ever used and still use to this day.


Cheers bud, yes very much so and without wishing it to sound derogatory, surprised at how good / easy it was to use and results it gave. Def a keeper


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.

Funny this. I've bought this wax again 2 weeks due to this summer heat we have been having.

You can wax the entire car and then go round buffing it off.

Reminds me of Finish Kate pink wax which is the same with ease but FK had a lot less durability.

Also the chap who own a black Tesla like a nice wet glow which I'm sure this would finish the job off nicely.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

jd1982 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Funny this. I've bought this wax again 2 weeks due to this summer heat we have been having.
> 
> ...


Cheers, thanks :thumb: 
Yes, very easy to use - especially if under a bit of time pressure.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I need to try this wax!


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

This was the first potted wax I ever bought (just finished the pot  as you said in the review I don’t think waxing could get any easier and leaves a great shine...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the standout features in my review too. Very easy to both apply and remove.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> I need to try this wax!


If you can do - do it. I was not disappointed it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

TheNissanMan said:


> This was the first potted wax I ever bought (just finished the pot  as you said in the review I don't think waxing could get any easier and leaves a great shine...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers bud - def one to keep in the arsenal I feel


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Luke M said:


> One of the standout features in my review too. Very easy to both apply and remove.


Cheers bud


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

So Andy after your recommendation I finally bought some of this yesterday.

Today I used it on my mums C30 with no more than a wash as prep. Rain was closing in so didn't really have time for much more but the wax itself is delightful. It spreads forever with the supplied applicator and removes effortlessly. More over it leaves a stunning finish, considering how little work I did prior to application I'm stunned how well it came up. 
Its poured down tonight so I'll pop around to have a look at the beading tomorrow. 

Over all very impressed though.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


It reminds me a lot of Pinnacle Signature Series II in consistency and use.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilco said:


> So Andy after your recommendation I finally bought some of this yesterday.
> 
> Today I used it on my mums C30 with no more than a wash as prep. Rain was closing in so didn't really have time for much more but the wax itself is delightful. It spreads forever with the supplied applicator and removes effortlessly. More over it leaves a stunning finish, considering how little work I did prior to application I'm stunned how well it came up.
> Its poured down tonight so I'll pop around to have a look at the beading tomorrow.
> ...


Excellent, glad you liked it - looking forward to seeing beading photo if you manage to get one.

Had some feedback from the lads Merc I did and he is over the moon with it, water is beading well and running off as soon as he gets going - he's very impressed


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

What is durability like on G3 Supergloss?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

iCraig said:


> What is durability like on G3 Supergloss?


3-6 months.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Just found this for £20 on amazon :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> What is durability like on G3 Supergloss?





Brian1612 said:


> 3-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I thought was about the 3-4 months, but it's that easy to apply - even if the durability is less, it's not a hassle to re-apply...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sean ryan said:


> Just found this for £20 on amazon :thumb:


Great find - did you purchase ?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Great find - did you purchase ?


Yes buddy it will be here for wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sean ryan said:


> Yes buddy it will be here for wednesday :thumb:


:thumb:

Fingers crossed for some dry weather for you to try it out - let us know what you think


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ok i just used this and out of all the paste waxes i have tried over the year's this is the easiest to use it only took me 15 minute's to wax a jeep lol The only wax i could compare it to is Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax it look's the same and smell's the same it even feel's the same when applying but G3 Super Gloss was even easier to buff off i love this wax it's my new favourite


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sean ryan said:


> Ok i just used this and out of all the paste waxes i have tried over the year's this is the easiest to use it only took me 15 minute's to wax a jeep lol The only wax i could compare it to is Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax it look's the same and smell's the same it even feel's the same when applying but G3 Super Gloss was even easier to buff off i love this wax it's my new favourite


Excellent, good to have a possible comparison wax 

I've been very pleased with it and from reports, it's performing excellently and it's beading exceptionally in the recent rain


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Applied to my wife's car over Easter, still very easy to apply and remove. The puck included in the kit is very nice to use and spreads the wax nice. Breeze to remove.



















Thanks for looking


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had my eye on G3 Supergloss for a while. How do you find the durability/longevity for this wax?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> I've had my eye on G3 Supergloss for a while. How do you find the durability/longevity for this wax?


Definitely worth it. They quote 3-6 months, which I think is accurate and acceptable.

On the blue Merc it was still beading well into Winter time.

On wife's - I tend not to wait for it to die off, but to be honest, it's that easy to apply / remove - I'd be quite happy if it lasted a month and needed reapplying. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Was going to use a different wax but ended up trying G3 Supergloss. Easy on spreads for ages. Applied to whole car and left for around 10 minutes 5c temp. Buffs off no problem. Love the finish. Cheers Andyblue :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GSVHammer said:


> Was going to use a different wax but ended up trying G3 Supergloss. Easy on spreads for ages. Applied to whole car and left for around 10 minutes 5c temp. Buffs off no problem. Love the finish. Cheers Andyblue :thumb:


Cheers mate, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Used the G3 wax again this afternoon, I'd forgotten just how easy it is to apply and remove, even in direct sun... :thumb:


----------

